# Help!!!! Stuck in Spain



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

I've just discovered that the train from Llanes to Santander is a replacement bus, and they can't take bikes.. I have a ferry at 7.30 tonight.. Any clever ideas how to get me and my bike there in time.. Too far to cycle.. Arrgghh


----------



## graham bowers (23 Oct 2019)

I imagine there are loads of people making that journey that could help, finding them is the hard part. You need a local "fixer". Tourist information / people at your accommodation / the ferry company / local bike shops / train company that droppec you in it??

Not sure how taxi / private hire works in Spain.


----------



## theclaud (23 Oct 2019)

Eeeek. How far could you ride if needed? Are trains running from Cabezón de la Sal to Santander?


----------



## Venod (23 Oct 2019)

Looks about 60 miles to me, set off now and don't stop, looks do-able to me. but only you know the answer, take the bike to bits and take a taxi, courier the bike and take the bus.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

The train I'm on gets to Llanes at 11 am.. Too far to cycle once there.. 100km


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Those are my two best options.. Tricky finding courier at this late stage.

Might have to be expensive taxi.. 

Darn and it was all going so well


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Oct 2019)

Blimey, no practical advice but best of luck


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (23 Oct 2019)

Take the wheels/pannier rack off your bike, turn the handlebars, put it all in a (strong) bin-bag and take it on the bus as luggage?


----------



## Globalti (23 Oct 2019)

I thought this was going to be one of those posts begging people to lend the money for a ticket!


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (23 Oct 2019)

Or... it looks like the regular service bus (ALSA) from Llanes to Santander takes bikes for an additional fee. https://www.alsa.com/en/web/bus/alsa-experience/plan-your-journey/luggage


----------



## Venod (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> The train I'm on gets to Llanes at 11 am.. Too far to cycle once there.. 100km


I thought you were in Llanes now, your 11am arrival makes it more of a challange, but 10mph. for 100k is only 6hrs without stops.


----------



## Skanker (23 Oct 2019)

Try these ride sharing sites
Blablacar.co.uk
amovens.com
viajamosjuntos.com
I used them all when I lived in Barcelona, but might be a bit short notice?


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Thanks Richard.. That might be the one.. Oh blessed hive mind.. 

And Google


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

In my dreams @Venod


----------



## Globalti (23 Oct 2019)

In my experience Spanish bus drivers are perfectly happy for you to slide a bike into the cargo hold. And rail replacement buses are usually less than half full because people hate using them.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Here's hoping. 

Everyone has been so helpful, and nice so far..


----------



## tom73 (23 Oct 2019)

sounds like you've got help with a few helpful options from the good folk of CC  
I can't give any help don't know the area but good luck


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> sounds like you've got help with a few helpful options from the good folk of CC
> I can't give any help don't know the area but good luck



Yes indeed. 

Feeling more hopeful now.

Cheers all 

For the advice, and support


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Globalti said:


> I thought this was going to be one of those posts begging people to lend the money for a ticket!



More n happy to accept donations


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

Your options;

Ride the whole way.

Ride as far as you can, and then try and fins a taxi driver with a people carrier.

Ask the bus driver nicely.

Slip the bus driver a sly 20 and hope he takes the bair.

Sell/abandon the bike.



There are other options, but they're not legal and I don't endorse them.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Your options;
> 
> Ride the whole way.
> 
> ...




My first thought was abandon bike.. 

How very disloyal. 

And its too new to do that. 

Will appeal to bus driver. 

Looks like reg bus takes bikes.. 
We will see. 

Everything crossed.
Heathen gods invoked.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've just discovered that the train from Llanes to Santander is a replacement bus, and they can't take bikes.. I have a ferry at 7.30 tonight.. Any clever ideas how to get me and my bike there in time.. Too far to cycle.. Arrgghh


Any airports nearby?


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Any airports nearby?



Thanks for the support @Mugshot 

Love you too


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Turns out it's news to this train controller that the train stops at Llanes.. 

Train love being tested today..


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

Chop chop! Time spent typing is time not spent pedalling!


----------



## Mugshot (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Thanks for the support @Mugshot
> 
> Love you too


More seriously I hope you sort it, I'm sure it's very concerning. 
I'm sorry I have no practical advice to offer.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

To coin a phrase

"I'm on the train" 

It just doesn't go all the way. 

Anyhow I'm busy proposing marriage to the train controller right now. 

And he's just squared it with the replacement bus to take my bike


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2019)

Remember when you start to argue with the rail staff & bus driver, to shout loudly & very slowly in English which means they will understand you better. 

No, seriously hope it all works out,


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Mugshot said:


> More seriously I hope you sort it, I'm sure it's very concerning.
> I'm sorry I have no practical advice to offer.



Never mind.. 

Where practical support is lacking. 

A low jibe, in a persons time of need is a good substitute


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

I found Google translate to be some what more useful tbh.

Seriously though, the people here are sooo nice and helpfu.

Wayy above and beyond what's necessary for their probs low paid jobs.

Lots of smiling, mangled attempts at Spanglish, and endless gratitude, have got me thus far.

Superb people.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2019)

Just watch the rough Spanglish translation and marriage proposals ! Asking for a bike space on a bus might just get you a Paella or even worse, a marriage proposal to Drago !


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just watch the rough Spanglish translation and marriage proposals ! Asking for a bike space on a bus might just get you a Paella or even worse, a marriage proposal to Drago !



I like Paella 

But right now I'd rather get to Santander. 

And anyhows isn't 'His Flounciness' already hitched


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> And anyhows isn't 'His Flounciness' already hitched


Yeah, but he's a trainee Mormon so you're okay


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Yeah, but he's a trainee Mormon so you're okay




Y' know. 

I think I might be OK anyhow. 

But always a good idea to keep an open mind, and a few irons in the fire


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> But always a good idea to keep an open mind, and a few irons in the fire


Told you it was a good idea to take that camping stove


----------



## netman (23 Oct 2019)

@Drago says...


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Told you it was a good idea to take that camping stove



I always take a stove.

Nothing happens without tea first..
Anyhow I'm on the bus now

As @Globalti intimated you just slide your bike into the bottom of the bus, before anyone can object.

I had willing accomplices.

And have made some nice Scottish friends who were in a similar predicament 

So hopefully mini - drama over..

I know don't speak to soon

22 hrs on a ferry next 

Thanks for all your help and support everyone.. 

Even @Mugshot


----------



## alicat (23 Oct 2019)

22 hours on a ferry across the Bay of Biscay, good luck!


----------



## Globalti (23 Oct 2019)

Be sure you get on the right boat, you wouldn't want to end up stuck on a cruise liner heading over to the West Indies and Florida with 2000 bloated retirees for three weeks, with no chance of getting off when the Norovirus takes hold and the toilets get blocked. Look for the boat with a big door in the back.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Globalti said:


> Be sure you get on the right boat, you wouldn't want to end up stuck on a cruise liner heading over to the West Indies and Florida with 2000 bloated retirees for three weeks, with no chance of getting off when the Norovirus takes hold and the toilets get blocked. Look for the boat with a big door in the back.




Thanks for the sage maritime advice there @Globalti 

No a cruise is up there in the top five horrendous activities that people actually pay good money for. 

Like you say.. Utterly trapped, in a bumpy floating hotel. 
With extremely dubious company..


----------



## Rocky (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Like you say.. Utterly trapped, in a bumpy floating hotel.
> With extremely dubious company..


Just like being on CC and not being able to log out.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> Just like being on CC and not being able to log out.



Only slightly more expensive. 

And considerably less entertaing


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Oh and then..

In a final plot twist.. A couple of hours up. the road, they chuck us all off the bus, and back onto the train again..


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Santander achieved..

The sea looks a trifle bumpy tho. 

Thanks for all the moral (and practical) support 

A couple of wave calming spells in order now, methinks. 

But in a separate stroke of luck, just run into some 500 yd away neighbours, on their way back from Portugal, who can probs give me and my bike a lift back to the farm. 

Serendipity strikes again


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 490238
> 
> 
> Santander achieved..
> ...





To coin a monty python phrase, you lucky lucky Bearsted, Result


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> To coin a monty python phrase, you lucky lucky Bearsted, Result




Yup 

If its any consolation, I do appreciate just how lucky I am.. 

Maybe that's why the luck keeps on coming ?? 

Or is that just some kind of bwstd magical thinking, cosmic hogwash


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Oct 2019)

Helpless but hopeful so I’m sending cyber hugs. Try and see the pozos and enjoy what’s left of the adventure.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Oct 2019)

@mudsticks I'm so glad you made it!
That was a thrilling read!


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Helpless but hopeful so I’m sending cyber hugs. Try and see the pozos and enjoy what’s left of the adventure.



Thank you.. 

Don't worry I'm one of those annoying people that will try to see the positive.. 
Or at least the laugh in most situations. 

Even if it does result in some off colour humour, from time to time. 

I'm in the hands of the Weather Goddess, and the driver of the boat now.. 

Got all my soggy stuff laid out in the cafeteria to dry .. It was ridiculously wet while we were boarding.







Me, and the only other nut-job cyclist, may as well have_ swum _to the ship by the time we got onto the car deck


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @mudsticks I'm so glad you made it!
> That was a thrilling read!



Glad you found it entertaining Pat 





The adventures of the hapless, but hopeful cycle tourist.. 

Seems like someone was looking out for me


----------



## graham bowers (23 Oct 2019)

Glad it turned out well!


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

Are you catching a rowing boat home with the Salty Seadog?


----------



## C R (23 Oct 2019)

All's well that ends well. 

Btw, where did you get to in your travels?


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Are you catching a rowing boat home with the Salty Seadog?



Of course. 

But you mustn't be jealous. 

And besides I'm making him do most of the rowing.. 

While I'm busy posting photos,





Of beach babes.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> All's well that ends well.
> 
> Btw, where did you get to in your travels?



I got to western Galicia. 

About 600km wiggly route. 

Very nice, and met lots of lovely people along the way


----------



## C R (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I got to western Galicia.
> 
> About 600km wiggly route.
> 
> Very nice, and met lots of lovely people along the way


Yep, love the place, though tends to be a bit wet.

I grew up near Santiago.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Yep, love the place, though tends to be a bit wet.
> 
> I grew up near Santiago.



It reminds me of Devon in many ways...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 490238
> 
> 
> Santander achieved..
> ...


Coo, I was right there just the other week. Mind you it was 25 degrees and sunny though.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

I even went to a (quality) folk night, held at the ruined monesterio mear Monfero, named for the local grelos turnip.. How 'country stylee' is that ?? 






And I got the t-shirt 

I think a few folks have done a double take, and assumed some other kind of 'erbal leaf


----------



## mudsticks (23 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Coo, I was right there just the other week. Mind you it was 25 degrees and sunny though.



Yes it was hot when I set out from here a couple of weeks back. 

Still got a bit of a shorts tan.. 

But somehow it's easier to leave when it's pishing down


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Are you catching a rowing boat home with the Salty Seadog?





mudsticks said:


> Of course.
> 
> But you mustn't be jealous.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't fancy the bay of Biscay in a rowing boat. It gets rough out there. 3 different water systems meeting in one place.


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> It reminds me of Devon in many ways...
> 
> View attachment 490286


Yes, the north of Spain is much more like England than what people in England think Spain is supposed to be like.


mudsticks said:


> I even went to a (quality) folk night, held at the ruined monesterio mear Monfero, named for the local grelos turnip.. How 'country stylee' is that ??
> 
> View attachment 490290
> 
> ...


Wonderful things grelos. As a bit of trivia, the leaves are called "nabizas", the grelos are the flower buds. Great with salted ham hock and chourizos.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Yes, the north of Spain is much more like England than what people in England think Spain is supposed to be like.



We're just back from a road trip around Spain and there's almost a line in La Mancha where the land changes. It's as if all the farmers north of the line know about irrigation and all those south of it are too proud to ask.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I wouldn't fancy the bay of Biscay in a rowing boat. It gets rough out there. 3 different water systems meeting in one place.



Quit with your mithering man, and get on with the rowing.. 

It's not that rough.. Tis nobbut a bit of swell..


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Yes, the north of Spain is much more like England than what people in England think Spain is supposed to be like.
> 
> Wonderful things grelos. As a bit of trivia, the leaves are called "nabizas", the grelos are the flower buds. Great with salted ham hock and chourizos.



Part of me wonders if the natives of Northern Spain, having seen how some of our compatriots behave in the South of Spain, would rather that we just didn't know of its existence at all ?? 

(it does rain a fair amount tho. But that's why its green... You can't have it all) 

Yes the people I was staying with, in Galicia were growing, and eating grelos. 

Tis a wondrous thing to see a vegetable worshipped so


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> We're just back from a road trip around Spain and there's almost a line in La Mancha where the land changes. It's as if all the farmers north of the line know about irrigation and all those south of it are too proud to ask.



I'm sorry @Diogenes but I can't like a post where you've made play upon the supposed h'ignorance of farmers... 

I've had much interest from observing land use along the way. 

Surprised though, to see so many dairy beasts housed, rather than out grazing, both small scale like this, and larger herds.. 

Apparently that's changing slowly now. 

Seems like a lot of extra work to have to cut the forage, cart it to the cows, then cart the muck back out again, but I'm sure there was good reasoning behind it once upon a time.

Maybe it was to do with farmers owning small patches of land here and there, not all connected up like our holdings tend to be. 







Good electric fencing will make all the difference I think.


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2019)

It's interesting that there are strong musical links between Ireland, Cornwall, Brittany and Galicia and thence on to Chile where a lot of Galician miners went to find work. Galician Carlos Núñez recorded a CD called Brotherhood of Stars, which is about this if anybody is interested.

Para Vigo me voy: (I'm off to Vigo): 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfDqhQgTGEA


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I'm sorry @Diogenes but I can't like a post where you've made play upon the supposed h'ignorance of farmers...
> 
> I've had much interest from observing land use along the way.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, that explains why we saw so few cows. When we did see some, they were the scrawny types roaming over large areas of quite poor land.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Globalti said:


> It's interesting that there are strong musical links between Ireland, Cornwall, Brittany and Galicia and thence on to Chile where a lot of Galician miners went to find work. Galician Carlos Núñez recorded a CD called Brotherhood of Stars if anybody is interested.
> 
> Para Vigo me voy: (I'm off to Vigo):
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfDqhQgTGEA




Yes I guess it's that whole wet western seaboard thing, where we were more connected by the ocean than the land. 

And our 'folk' folk were pushed out to the rockier marginal land.. 

The instruments and tunes were very similar to the folk music* I've seen in those other places, and Ireland, and Scotland. 

Apart from the absence of fiddle, but maybe that was just the bands I saw. 

I had to keep reminding myself I wasn't in Brittany, the landforms, and amount of woodland (and rain) make it look similar. 

* ps I'd like to add that I'm not a particular folk music afficianado.. I like it well enough, but there just seems to be a lot of it about in the places I go.. 

I'll check out your Chilean man, all the same


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2019)

It's a beautiful CD.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Ahhhh, that explains why we saw so few cows. When we did see some, they were the scrawny types roaming over large areas of quite poor land.



Possibly. 

For the most beautiful, healthy looking cows ranging free, you must go the high Pyrenees. 







They have the life


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yes I guess it's that whole wet western seaboard thing, where we were more connected by the ocean than the land.
> 
> And our 'folk' folk were pushed out to the rockier marginal land..
> 
> ...


Carlos Núñez is galician, not chilean. Galician people emigrated, and still do, every where, so much so that in many south American countries gallego is used to refer to anyone from Spain.

The musical connection with the rest of the Atlantic seaboard is part of a wider cultural shared heritage, which includes other traditions, such as mischief night, Halloween nowadays, common folk tales, and so on.


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2019)

I changed it to Galician just before you posted!


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Carlos Núñez is galician, not chilean. Galician people emigrated, and still do, every where, so much so that in many south American countries gallego is used to refer to anyone from Spain.
> 
> The musical connection with the rest of the Atlantic seaboard is part of a wider cultural shared heritage, which includes other traditions, such as mischief night, Halloween nowadays, common folk tales, and so on.



I stand corrected Galician emigrated to Chile  

A bit like the Welsh and Cornish miners who also emigrated to South America, to ply their trades, and seek their fortunes. . 

I have to confess that prior to this trip I didn't realise that Galeago (sp?) was a whole separate language.. Not just a dialect. 

Based on vulgar Latin by all accounts, and that the schools teach bilingually, as in Wales and Ireland. 

I did notice more X's in the place names, and particular words, far more so than in official Spanish.. Like in the Basque country. 


Anyhow, sun's out, time to take a spin on the observation deck.. See if I can spot me some whales.. 

Or at least catch me a game of quoits


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

Personally I prefer Xosé Manuel Budiño as a piper. This is a traditional piece from his first album 


View: https://youtu.be/A90L8DzQxN8


Susana Seivane is a great piper, with a more traditional style


View: https://youtu.be/tgofY_FH16Y


I don't know why the fiddle didn't make it into Galician folk music until recently. The traditional band is like in the second video, pipes, snare drum and base drum. 

There's another style of music, which is women's groups playing tambourine and singing, like Leilía do in here,


View: https://youtu.be/pQ1frf_r0IU


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Muchos excitemento,

Ive just seen many pods of dolphins playing in the wake. 

That Seadog, him can keep up quite a pace


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

The bands I saw had pipes, squeezebox, many drums, and a lady playing a tambour bodhrun type thingy. 
And lots of singing. 

The locals seem to know their dance steps, and do it with enthusiasm. 

Even the youngsters who you might think would be a little too 'cool' for it yet.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Quit with your mithering man, and get on with the rowing..
> 
> It's not that rough.. Tis nobbut a bit of swell..



Aye Aye Ma'am.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 490311
> 
> 
> Muchos excitemento,
> ...



Cap d'Finistere?


----------



## Venod (24 Oct 2019)

Isn't Galacian music part of the broader specrum of Celtic music,

https://celticlife.com/the-history-...music is a broad,styles of the Celtic peoples.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (24 Oct 2019)

Too late to offer any practical help,but glad you got yourself sorted! Nothing like a bit of excitement to get you over the line! 😀

For anyone else, Northern Spain is well used to dealing with foreigners & their travel needs due to the variety of Camino routes. The people are (in my experience) unfailingly helpful, but a helpful resource is any alberge (pilgrim hostel) who will have a variety of local contacts and influence.


----------



## bigjim (24 Oct 2019)

I've learn not to believe the first answer when I enquire about transporting my bike. One person often says I can't and another says "no problem". Most recently in Lisbon bus station when the ticket seller was adamant we could not put the bike on the bus. We walked over to the enquiries desk and the lady said of course we can and rang the bus driver to warn him there were two bikes to be loaded. Back to the seller and said nothing but bought two tickets. Driver was quite happy and insisted on loading and unloading the bikes himself.


----------



## crossfire (24 Oct 2019)

While working as a bus driver, I was doing a rail replacement, when a guy came up with a bike. Rail guy asked if we could take it as nor technically a service bus, on which it was definitely not allowed. As the rail guy was travelling with the bus as a guard, we decided if he got on last and stood by it, and at every station he got off and on again, it would be ok. Railway were supposed to supply a van for luggage! Only travelled 5 stations anyway.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

crossfire said:


> While working as a bus driver, I was doing a rail replacement, when a guy came up with a bike. Rail guy asked if we could take it as nor technically a service bus, on which it was definitely not allowed. As the rail guy was travelling with the bus as a guard, we decided if he got on last and stood by it, and at every station he got off and on again, it would be ok. Railway were supposed to supply a van for luggage! Only travelled 5 stations anyway.



That sounds like a great compromise / bit of play acting, there.. 

'Let's pretend' the bus is a train, then technically it's allowed. 

Like when they reclassified beaver as a fish, so you could get round the 'you can only eat fish on a Friday' rule. 

Mankind likes to spend a lot of time and energy making up rules. 

And then expends nearly as much, finding ways to subvert same said rules. 

Guess it keeps us busy between meals at least 

Home now, with my serendipitous neighbours who were on the same boat. 

In the bath, with a beer, having first consumed _loads _of farm fresh veg.. 

There's no place like it 🍺


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Too late to offer any practical help,but glad you got yourself sorted! Nothing like a bit of excitement to get you over the line! 😀
> 
> For anyone else, Northern Spain is well used to dealing with foreigners & their travel needs due to the variety of Camino routes. The people are (in my experience) unfailingly helpful, but a helpful resource is any alberge (pilgrim hostel) who will have a variety of local contacts and influence.



Yes I'd agree almost unfailingly helpful. 

And they must have to put up with a lot of flailing, wailing, tourists. 

I hope everyone who visits is properly grateful


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Cap d'Finistere?



Yes we sailed through the narrow channel between the mainland, and the islands whose names I forget now.. 

That was an unexpected highlight


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yes I'd agree almost unfailingly helpful.
> 
> And they must have to put up with a lot of flailing, wailing, tourists.
> 
> I hope everyone who visits is properly grateful


Like the poor waitress in Zaragoza trying to put up with my FreSpanglish - "Je voudrais una cerveza y a coke". I left a trail of puzzled faces all over Spain.


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yes I'd agree almost unfailingly helpful.
> 
> And they must have to put up with a lot of flailing, wailing, tourists.
> 
> I hope everyone who visits is properly grateful


From what I know they generally are very grateful.


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Like the poor waitress in Zaragoza trying to put up with my FreSpanglish - "Je voudrais una cerveza y a coke". I left a trail of puzzled faces all over Spain.


We have a French friend who speaks some Spanish. She once was telling us the story of how dangerous false friends are, by relating how she had asked for some burra for her toast in Madrid. Beurre is butter in French, but burra is a female donkey in Spanish, while butter is mantequilla.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> We have a French friend who speaks some Spanish. She once was telling us the story of how dangerous false friends are, by relating how she had asked for some burra for her toast in Madrid. Beurre is butter in French, but burra is a female donkey in Spanish, while butter is mantequilla.



Sounds familiar.

Bet she felt a proper @ss.. 

My French is considerably more proficient, than my Spanish.

So will often revert to French when struggling.. Like that helps.. 

I've introduced a newish word into the Spanish lexicon tho

'Fantastico'

... Said no Spanish person practically ever.

I think they got the joke, that I know it's not really a proper word, but is an expression of my delight at the meal / service etc proffered.

So if you come across such an expletive when travelling there next, you'll know who started it


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

I really enjoy trying to speak Spanish and, using an app, I'll practice and practice what I want to say - like asking for three return tickets to Alicante for example - but if what I say isn't understood through my thick accent I panic and my High School French kicks in. The waitress in Zaragoza said in exasperated (but perfect) English - just pick a language and stick to it!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds familiar.
> 
> My French is considerably more proficient, than my Spanish.
> 
> ...



We did a jeep safari near Guadalest a few years ago and our Spanish guide revealed the Spanish term for a bad driver in one particularly tense moment - "Fukkeeeeng eediot!".


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> We did a jeep safari near Guadalest a few years ago and our Spanish guide revealed the Spanish term for a bad driver in one particularly tense moment - "Fukkeeeeng eediot!".




How apt...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2019)

What's the terrain like for cycling in NW Spain? Around the Costa Blanca it's hellishly hilly and I'm in absolute awe of the men and women I see cycling in the mountains.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> What's the terrain like for cycling in NW Spain? Around the Costa Blanca it's hellishly hilly and I'm in absolute awe of the men and women I see cycling in the mountains.



Pretty hilly yes, but I'm used to Devon, 

They seem to have reasonable gradients 
and lots of switchbacks, so it's long sometimes, but not usually ridiculously steep. 

Others on here will have done far more than me, it's the first time I've cycled there so probs best asking more widely


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've introduced a newish word into the Spanish lexicon tho
> 
> 'Fantastico'



Huh, I thought it was Spanish and Italian and Portuguese? Have I got it wrong all these years?


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Huh, I thought it was Spanish and Italian and Portuguese? Have I got it wrong all these years?



Well I was told by a Spanish person that it wasn't really a proper word, and that no one sensible would say it. 

But I don't think it matters anyhow. 

The meaning is pretty clear


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds familiar.
> 
> Bet she felt a proper @ss..
> 
> ...


Fantástico is a Galician and Spanish word, with the same meaning as in English. Galician people are even fonder of sarcasm (retranca) than British people, so using Fantastico in a sarky sense would fit right in.


----------



## tribanjules (24 Oct 2019)

Felicidades señor


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Fantástico is a Galician and Spanish word, with the same meaning as in English. Galician people are even fonder of sarcasm (retranca) than British people, so using Fantastico in a sarky sense would fit right in.


I should clarify, it would fit right in in Galicia. Spanish people tend to struggle with Galician sarcasm, not being able to tell when it is for real. They say about this that with Galician people they can never tell if we are going up or down the stairs.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Fantástico is a Galician and Spanish word, with the same meaning as in English. Galician people are even fonder of sarcasm (retranca) than British people, so using Fantastico in a sarky sense would fit right in.



Good, 

Glad we've cleared that one up... 

That would why be why I felt so at home there.. 

I was also told that instead of 
the usual standard Spanish greeting of 'que tal' .. 'how's it going? ' 'what's up? ' etc. 

The Galicians will enquire "who's died? '

A suitably dark, quasi Celtic touch there 😊


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Good,
> 
> Glad we've cleared that one up...
> 
> ...


They may have been pulling your leg slightly, but not too much.


----------



## Globalti (25 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> We have a French friend who speaks some Spanish. She once was telling us the story of how dangerous false friends are, by relating how she had asked for some burra for her toast in Madrid. Beurre is butter in French, but burra is a female donkey in Spanish, while butter is mantequilla.



A fellow languages student had the same problem when she transferred from her five months in France to her five months in Spain and went into a cake shop to buy something sweet and sticky. Gateau being the French for cake she pointed and asked in Spanish for "un gato". Un gato being a cat in Spanish, she caused a moment of consternation behind the counter.


----------



## mudsticks (25 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> They may have been pulling your leg slightly, but not too much.



I hope so.. 

Being let in on the locals jokes is always an honour..


----------

